# The Diamond Star



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 17, 2004)

Astrnomers have discovered a former star that has now become a gigantic, *10 billion trillion trillion carats *diamond! Our own sun may be headed for a similar fate. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/3492919.stm


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 17, 2004)

Egad!  Don't let the jewelers know!  They'll be setting out in their own homemade spaceships to try and 'harvest' it.  Am I the only one who thinks that diamonds are a waste of money unless you need to cut something hard?  Sure they're pretty but for heaven's sake, so is an autumn leaf!

Sorry knivesout, that's a little bit off topic.  Thanks for the interesting link.


----------



## riffraff (Feb 20, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Egad! Don't let the jewelers know! They'll be setting out in their own homemade spaceships to try and 'harvest' it. Am I the only one who thinks that diamonds are a waste of money unless you need to cut something hard? Sure they're pretty but for heaven's sake, so is an autumn leaf!
> 
> Sorry knivesout, that's a little bit off topic. Thanks for the interesting link.


yep- I think a nice pile of fresh seville oranges are much prettier- and to me much more useful


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 20, 2004)

Good call - I've been slow with the articles. This is a fun one.


----------

